

Ask HN: Why didn't this site catch on? (TruthTruthLie.me) - mitchf

I recently launched a side project to try to leverage Facebook as a viral marketing platform to support a new social site called TruthTruthLie.me.<p>In a nutshell, people could create a "two truth and one lie" quiz about themselves and ask their Facebook friends to guess the lie. I created all the social hooks I thought I'd need (FB connect, FB comments, FB like, tweet this and all the big AddThis buttons), but regardless of how hard I pushed, I saw no virality at all.<p>I'd love you feedback as to why this experiment failed, my thoughts:
* requiring FB connect for login was too much to ask new users
* requiring login before creating a quiz was off-putting
* it was too hard to create quizzes (unlike ThreeWords.me, which was dead simple)
* it just wasn't that fun to do
* the concept was poorly executed<p>Thanks for you feedback, HN. Even though the site flopped, I'd love to get some shared learning out of it!<p>For reference, this is one of my own TTL quizzes: http://TruthTruthLie.me/mitch/Deadly-While-Driving/
======
mikeocool
I want to be able to guess and find out what the lie is in quiz is without
connecting with facebook. It seems like it'd be sort of entertaining to go
through a bunch of random people's quizes and guess. Then maybe I'd be more
willing to connect with facebook and create a quiz.

Requiring users to connect with facebook is a fairly big ask and when you ask
for it, you haven't really given users much in return.

~~~
mitchf
Yes, your comment confirms my most significant concern...the FB connect
barrier is presented too early. Thanks for looking.

------
creativeone
You might not have out the app in the hands of the right people. If I were you
I would be targeting the 12-16 year olds, maybe even younger. Use Facebook ads
to find them.

~~~
mitchf
Funny you say that, because my 11 and soon to be 13 yo daughters said their
friends would "eat it up". Problem is, they won't have Facebook accounts until
they hit 13.

~~~
creativeone
So go for 13+.

